# New shoes help please



## Natedeezy (Mar 22, 2014)

Ok, I normally ride a Shimano R-170 and I will be doing Ragbrai for the first time this year so i was just going to put my MTB shoe and pedals on my road bike so I could still walk around with out the giant cleat. I put them on and I absolutely hated it the shoe (Sidi Guau) flexed like crazy and I had hot spot after 3 miles. Any recommendations? I thought about just getting some stiffer Mtn shoes. Need to stick to (Shmano, Bontrager, or Pearl Izumi for LBS reasons). I've had quite a few people tell me I should just get some Keen sandles but I'm afraid I'd be in the same flex boat. Any advice would be great, anyone do alot of walking with road shoes? Or maybe i just learn to deal with the flex?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

What pedals are you using? There are rubber covers available for some cleats. I use Kook Kovers with my Look cleats, and they make walking a lot better.

Or get a pair of skinny flip-flops and strap them under your seat bag.

Or go with your other idea and get some stiffer mtb shoes. There are plenty of good ones.


----------



## Natedeezy (Mar 22, 2014)

I'm using SPD-SL pedals. Thought about the covers, not sure how walking the last mile into town would be. I like the flip flops idea. Maybe look into just getting a cheap pair.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Where I ride many of the locals can't make it up a lot of grades. So on sportive or whatever they're called rides you'll see half the pack with flip flops in their back pocket for walking up the hills. They swear by it being far superior to cleat covers. I swear by never getting off of my bike, so I can't say.


----------



## Natedeezy (Mar 22, 2014)

Granted I've been off the bike for a few years and still getting my fitness back, but going on a ride and planning to walk the hills seems insane to me. I just want to be prepared for the cluster F*** coming into the towns sounds like it's going to be.


----------

